# Marketplace Access



## DDD1996 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, I have read the rule about the new Marketplace access policy, but I've been a member since 2011 and still don't have access to it. What can I do to retrieve permissions? Thanks!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

you should be grandfathered , best is taking contact with an administrator ( you can do this reporting your own post by clicking on the black triangle next to “ promote to article” that puts you in direct communication with the administrator on duty


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

DDD1996 said:


> Hey, I have read the rule about the new Marketplace access policy, but I've been a member since 2011 and still don't have access to it. What can I do to retrieve permissions? Thanks!


I just changed your authorization.

Please try again (you might have to log off and on first).


----------



## kristofor (Oct 6, 2007)

mrpeebee said:


> I just changed your authorization.
> 
> Please try again (you might have to log off and on first).


I'm having the same issue! A member since 2007 but can't access the marketplace. Can you also change my permissions?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

kristofor said:


> I'm having the same issue! A member since 2007 but can't access the marketplace. Can you also change my permissions?


You should have access now, once you've logged off and on.


----------



## kristofor (Oct 6, 2007)

hakukani said:


> You should have access now, once you've logged off and on.


Thanks! All working now.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

I’ve been a member for way too long and bought way too much stuff I don’t need.
Can you remove my membership or even just suspend it until I have more cash?


----------



## JV Sax (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been thinking about selling a vintage (1920's or 30's) Selmer Mark VI (M106690)with a low A key. and would like to know how it is done or if it is possible
on this site....rules, permissions, ETC. I would appreciate any advise.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

JV Sax said:


> I have been thinking about selling a vintage (1920's or 30's) Selmer Mark VI (M106690)with a low A key. and would like to know how it is done or if it is possible
> on this site....rules, permissions, ETC. I would appreciate any advise.


That's either not 20s or 30s, or it is not a Mk VI.


----------



## mijderf (Jan 4, 2016)

JV Sax said:


> I have been thinking about selling a vintage (1920's or 30's) Selmer Mark VI (M106690)with a low A key.


The Mark VI Selmer models started production in the 1950's. The serial number you list suggests about 1963 production. Marketplace eligibility and rules can be found here:
https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...ketplace-***&p=3680609&viewfull=1#post3680609


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

JV Sax said:


> I have been thinking about selling a vintage (1920's or 30's) Selmer Mark VI (M106690)with a low A key. and would like to know how it is done or if it is possible
> on this site....rules, permissions, ETC. I would appreciate any advise.


you don't have yet permission, you need 50 post .


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> you don't have yet permission, you need 50 post .


Not correct for members joining before 2013.


----------



## scottfg (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi, 

I have a vintage mouthpiece to sell and I’d like to be able to post it here. 

I cannot find any info. on using the marketplace and in the messaging section, one needs a name/address to send the message to, but I have no idea what that would be, so hoping someone will see this, I will ask here.

What do I need to do to use the marketplace? I first became a member of this forum many years ago, btw. The 2020 "join date" next to my image isn't accurrate. That's the date I did a password re-set and for some reason I got a "welcome" email with a link.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome. you can’t post before of 6 months membership and 50 relevant posts , read all the rules.


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

scottfg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a vintage mouthpiece to sell and I'd like to be able to post it here.
> 
> ...


https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...ketplace-***&p=3680609&viewfull=1#post3680609

1. Marketplace eligibility

Eligibility for both viewing and participating in the for sale and want to buy sections are determined by:

a. If you were a member prior to June 16, 2013, you should have Marketplace Privileges regardless of your post count.*
b. For those members joining aft June 16, 2013, Marketplace Privileges are attributed after six months AND 50 posts relevant to saxophone or some aspect of music making. This does not include very short, irrelevant or "+1" type posts that are merely added to increase post count. Repeatedly making such posts will be viewed, and dealt with, as spam.

A minimum of fifty (50) relevant forum posts required in order to participate in Marketplace. Please understand the purpose of this rule is to establish you as a legitimate saxophone player/enthusiast. When deciding whether or not to deal with you, most SOTW members want some assurance that you are in fact a fellow sax enthusiast, and not someone who might have less than honorable intentions. Your forum posting history helps establish that. THIS IS NOT CRAIG'S LIST.

If in the judgment of SOTW staff you appear to be adding frivolous posts just to reach the 50-post minimum, we reserve the right to reset your post count and deny you access to Marketplace.

* Those who qualify, but need their permissions changed to access will still have to contact the staff to have this manually changed. Those who already qualify will be unaffected by this change, and still have full access.

Those who try to solicit or encourage using the forum's PMing feature or post ads outside of the Marketplace in order to avoid this restriction will have their offending posts deleted, and an infraction up to and including a full ban issued.
***

[and so on, etc, etc, etc]


----------



## dha (May 13, 2003)

I can access Marketplace, and place an ad, but it doesn't show up on "Active Topics" or "New Posts". I see other members ads on these topic headings. Why are mine coming through?


----------



## dha (May 13, 2003)

I meant to say, why are my ads NOT coming through.


----------



## scottfg (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for replying. As I mentioned above, I first joined about 10+ years ago. I see the rules provide that members prior to 2013, which I am despite the mistaken 2020 next to my picture, can use the marketplace, so I have sent a message to the administrator asking about this (similar to situation of person that started this thread). Haven't seen a reply yet - it's only been a short time of course, but if you are in a position to be helpful, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

You may have beeb joining with another account, certainly not with the one you are writing now.


Best thing is to report your post by clicking the black triangle with an exclamation mark to the bottom left of any post , administrators on duty get an alert.

If you send a PM to any particular administrator he may or may be not on duty ( or not notice it), the report triangle is bound to be seen.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

scottfg said:


> Thanks for replying. As I mentioned above, I first joined about 10+ years ago. I see the rules provide that members prior to 2013, which I am despite the mistaken 2020 next to my picture, can use the marketplace, so I have sent a message to the administrator asking about this (similar to situation of person that started this thread). Haven't seen a reply yet - it's only been a short time of course, but if you are in a position to be helpful, that would be great. Thanks.


Agree with milandro about you probably having an older account, separate from the one you are using right now. Do you recall a different username or email you used for the site in the past? If you do, send that info to me by PM and we'll help you regain access

Kevin


----------



## profjazzsax (May 19, 2007)

I can't access marketplace...what do I need to do?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

profjazzsax said:


> I can't access marketplace...what do I need to do?


Contact the moderator. It's the lil' triangle with the exclamation point next to "Promote to Article", and just below your moniker and avatar.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

You need a minimum post count of 50 to use the Marketplace sections on the site

Kevin


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

VSadmin said:


> You need a minimum post count of 50 to use the Marketplace sections on the site
> 
> Kevin


A new member will still need to contact the moderator once the minimum post count is met - or is that automatic now?

P.S. There is also a requirement of being a member for 6 months before gaining Marketplace privileges.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

profjazzsax said:


> I can't access marketplace...what do I need to do?


I've fixed your permissions, since as a member since 2007 you are grandfathered in.


----------



## Jaice Singer DuMars (Feb 2, 2003)

It seems I have lost access to the marketplace? Could anyone give me a hand with this?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

scottfg said:


> Thanks for replying. As I mentioned above, I first joined about 10+ years ago. I see the rules provide that members prior to 2013, which I am despite the mistaken 2020 next to my picture.


2020 is the date. I don't think it can be mistaken as it is automated software. You have 2 posts and join date of Feb 2020 so once you qualify you will have access.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Jason DuMars said:


> It seems I have lost access to the marketplace? Could anyone give me a hand with this?


I think you may have lost it when you updated your email on your account, but you should be good now

Kevin


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

click said:


> https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...ketplace-***&p=3680609&viewfull=1#post3680609
> A minimum of fifty (50) relevant forum posts required in order to participate in Marketplace. Please understand the purpose of this rule is to establish you as a legitimate saxophone player/enthusiast.


I do understand the need to filter out people.

But is 50 relevant posts not a bit much?

I'm almost 4 years a member. And I'm impressed by the capabilities of some of the members. So I read a lot.

Who cares where I put my ligature? Reed? I do notice a difference. But other more proficient members explain what there is to say. And I don't feel I should speak up as late bloomer/beginner.

So it will be some years before I get access to the Marketplace


----------



## Jaice Singer DuMars (Feb 2, 2003)

VSadmin said:


> I think you may have lost it when you updated your email on your account, but you should be good now
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin! It's back now.


----------



## lifedream5 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi. I have been a member since 2008. May I recieve permission to use the market place please. Thanks


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

lifedream5 said:


> Hi. I have been a member since 2008. May I recieve permission to use the market place please. Thanks











IMPORTANT - *** RULES - GENERAL POSTING, CLASSIFIED...


[Edited Sept 3 2021 for clarification] These rules are specific to the SOTW forums and are in addition to the Verticalscope Terms of Use. These have now been reformatted for clarity. There are no new rules although some rules previously only written elsewhere are now included so all rules are...




www.saxontheweb.net





"*To view and participate in the classifieds section you need 6 months membership AND 50 posts relevant to saxophone or some aspect of music making.*"

The marketplace is intended for SotW participants - it helps develop some level of trust between potential buyers and sellers.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

lifedream5 said:


> Hi. I have been a member since 2008. May I recieve permission to use the market place please. Thanks


While you do have enough time on the site you have not accumulated the required number of relevant posts. 
Moderators are unable to grant your wish.
I'll send your request for access to VSAdmin.
Be patient as this could take a while to remedy.


----------

